# Franklin Results



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 28, 2007)

Northcoast BBQ(Uncle Bubba cooked solo on this one) won GC in Franklin with firsts in Chicken, Brisket, and 2nd in Pork.  Witt took 6th overall with 2nd in Ribs and 5th in chicken...not to mention a GREAT neighbor for the weekend.

To say I am estatic is an understatement considering I seriously thought my entries sucked.  What was really great was that my wife and kids were there and my parents showed up for the awards presentations.

How about that Klose???  1st comp with the new pit.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

*another GC for the boys!!!  Way to go!!!*


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow!!!!

COngratulations!!

Awesome results.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 28, 2007)

Good job Bubba...I'd lose the dead weight if I were you!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kevin and Dave.  Way to represent!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kevin and Dave. Looks like I missed out on a great time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Fantastic finish guys!!!  You make us proud!!!!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats witt and bubba!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

WAHOO, time for the happy dance:







Way to go Bubba and Wittdog.  What a great weekend for the board members.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 29, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Congratulations Kevin and Dave.  Way to represent!




*DAVE?????? *

I cooked this one *SOLO*...Dave had a catering job.

Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2007)

I was referring to Wittdog!

Congrats again to both of you.  Super job!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2007)

Way to go. 

I hope somebody took some freakin pics.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS KEVIN.......GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!*

*GOOD JOB WITTDOG AND MRS. WITT*


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Great job guys [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## oompappy (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats on the GC Uncle Bubba!!!  
Great job on the ribs Wittdog!!! Trophy?? 8) 
Anyone get any pics?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2007)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

Kevin from North Coast BBQ just posted the results on the KC forum for the Smoke on the Allegany event. Here they are.
Chicken
1. North Coast BBQ
2. Pork Mafia
3. BBQ Effect
4. Swine and Bovine
5. Swine Syndicate
6. Cockeye BBQ
7. Courtneys Low Country BBQ
8. Ozmosis
9. Bobby Eh
10. The Redneck Pit Crew

Ribs
1. Butch's Smack Your Lips
2. Swine Syndicate
3. Bustin Loose BBQ
4. Cockeye BBQ
5. Swine and Bovine
6. Smokin in the Igloo
7. Mule Train Smoker
8. Courtney's Low Country BBQ
9. North Coast BBQ
10. The Redneck Pit Crew

Pork Shoulder
1. BBQ Effect
2. North Coast BBQ
3. Good Smoke BBQ
4. Cockeye BBQ
5. Swine and Bovine
6. Smokin in the Igloo
7. The Frying Pan
8. Swine Syndicate
9. Mule Train Smokers
10. Butch's Smack Your Lips

Brisket
1. North Coast BBQ
2. Smokin in the Igloo
3. Bustin Loose BBQ
4. Swine and Bovine
5. BBQ Effect
6. Courtney's Low Country BBQ
7. Pork Mafia
8. The Frying Pan
9. Cockeye BBQ
10. Butch's Smack Your Lips

Grand
North Coast BBQ

Reserve
Swine and Bovine


Congrats to all the winners and to our dear friends Jason and Shannon we are so proud of you for Reserve.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 29, 2007)

Here are some pics.



click here


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Northcoast BBQ(Uncle Bubba cooked solo on this one) won GC in Franklin with firsts in Chicken, Brisket, and 2nd in Pork.  Witt took 6th overall with 2nd in Ribs and 5th in chicken...not to mention a GREAT neighbor for the weekend.
> 
> To say I am estatic is an understatement considering I seriously thought my entries sucked.  What was really great was that my wife and kids were there and my parents showed up for the awards presentations.
> 
> How about that Klose???  1st comp with the new pit.


Yeah Bubba was solo...he had a pro driver bring his Klose..then flew in on his private plane after his wife and driver set up the site   
No really Bubba cooked his butt off and it was great to see him do so well.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2007)

We just got back and unpacked from Smoke on the Allegheny…..What a great time..bur first Congrats to Bubba for Grand Champion…and he said he wasn’t happy with his turn ins….We had an awesome time..the organizers and the volunteers were great very friendly and helpful…the large areas were great.  I hope this one becomes a yearly affair awesome time and for a real good cause…..We were next to Bubba and his family it was great hanging out with Bubba and his crew and The Mule Train Smokers who were an awesome group of people..Norm I hope you join the board and get to Oinkfest…..It was nice to meet Rag and his wife..they were judging and super nice people. Thanks to Fran for posting and help organizing the event. D and MJ made a ton of friends especially this Canadian ones. The people from Smokinlicious were there as well they are great people and have ads on this site. They have a great product and I used there smoking dust on our 2nd place ribs. The look on the boys faces when we got our calls was priceless...Now if I could only figure out how to cook a brisket...


----------



## john pen (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats guys..nice job !!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 29, 2007)

Well done boys!!  
Can't wait for Oink.  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2007)

Great Pics.  Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 29, 2007)

As dave said, it was a blast.  The kids were great and so pumped up!  The look on their faces when we got our first call up was priceless!

For a first year event, it was quite well organized, I thought, and in talking with organizers they will be working to improve the glitches (i.e. setting a definite time for the potluck dinner).  The site set ups were huge with individual electrical and water access per site.  

It was wonderful to meet everyone, especially our neigbor Norm, and the folks from Canada (although my sons did get quite the education from... bustin loose, right Adrienne   

Hope to see this event grow and see more of you guys there next year!  Congratulations to all, especially bubba for his gc.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Guys, put Franklin on your calendar for next year. The people who organized it and ran the show couldn't have been nicer. There must be at least a 100 acres of grass to set up on and they are talking of clearing more woods for additional space. Nice small town country support.
My wife Barb and I had the pleasure of meeting Judy and Fran Fry. We met tons of people who pasted through their site to say hello while we were there hanging out.
We introduced ourselves to Bubba and got to see his new Klose. What a machine!!!!! It had all kinds of neat features (I really liked the slide out char grille). I would have thought that an operators license would be needed as well as a uniform to drive this thing. 
My wife got pressed into service as a judge (she will be taking a class in Md shortly) as I was performing my first judging since being certified.
Afterwards we stopped by the Comp sites to chat. Bubba was down and disappointed in what he produced. Seemed a shame at the time that things didn't go better on the new cooker.
Next we stopped by Wittdog who was beat (6 hrs sleep in three days???) and didn't think his chow was very good. Buy the way, his two boys are the nicest kids you could meet. Are they really holding beers in the Froggy photos???
So here we sit watching the winners being called out and it seems Dave and Bubba are zipping back and forth from the stage. Wow.
Congrads to both. Barb and I were so happy for them that we felt like we had won.
    
We are anxious to hook up again at another comp. They are super people.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Way to go Kevin! Without me, you'll prolly win at New Holland! Wish I coulda been there. I am BEAT!!!! I _did_ sell $8,000 worth of BBQ this week though!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Woody,

All that work! Why don't you go buy yourself a new bass! 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time.  Congrats again guys.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Hey Woody,
> 
> All that work! Why don't you go buy yourself a new bass! 8)



Well.........I did! A Rickenbacker 4001c64 . Used from Pick of the Ricks. $2400!   So there! :P


----------

